# CDC announces "breakthrough"



## Hooked (8/11/19)

*Vaping illness 'breakthrough' points to vitamin E oil as a cause, CDC says*
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/nc...CWOkzI4kMbTtePZdc2WYdVo6jvKAinoQ3waxGFop92rLo
8 Nov. 2019

"There's now solid evidence that vitamin E oil found in bootleg THC vape products is behind at least some of the 2,000-plus severe vaping-related lung injuries nationwide — a finding the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention calls a "breakthrough" in the investigation.

*"For the first time, we have detected a potential toxin of concern: vitamin E acetate," Dr. Anne Schuchat, CDC's principal deputy director, said in a call with reporters on Friday.* [my highlights]. Vitamin E acetate, an oil, is a synthetic form of vitamin E.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (8/11/19)

Now suddenly the detect Vitamin E acetate? They're finally admitting it - strange that it's the day before the protest rally in Washington D.C. Hmmmm ... the games people play ...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (9/11/19)

CYA - they knew this from early on but did nothing!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (9/11/19)

Room Fogger said:


> CYA - they knew this from early on but did nothing!



@Room Fogger Yep! Now suddenly they announce a "breakthrough" and Trump starts backtracking. Coincidence? More like hand-in-hand! I can't even find words to describe how disgusted and furious I feel.

*EDIT:* Trump must have instructed them not to make their findings public, but now that he's realised that he could lose thousands of votes if he goes ahead with the ban, he's changed his mind. Now watch - he's going to use this sudden "breakthrough" to save face when he backtracks.

BTW what does CYA mean?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (9/11/19)

@Hooked Cover your @rse - doing anything to divert attention so that you don’t get blamed


----------



## Stillwaters (9/11/19)

The CDC & FDA should be held criminally liable for the unnecessary deaths and hospitalisations that have occurred. They knew within days what the problem was and did nothing except try and make sure that their back pockets did not suffer.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

